# Claiming the Dole after redundancy



## Lan (15 May 2007)

Does anyone know how this works? Do you have to wait a period of time before you can claim the dole?


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2007)

Your claim may be delayed for up to 9 weeks in certain redundancy payment situations. See here for example (subsections (f) and (g)). In any case you should sign on immediately after redundancy anyway if only to ensure that you get _PRSI _credits while not working. _SW_ should be able to tell your if/when you can claim _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance_.


----------



## Lan (15 May 2007)

Thanks a mil, that makes more sense now.


----------

